# "Breaking Good"??



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

It may have happened. 
We have One car, Model 3. Had it about 2 months. Love it. My wife loves it.

Curb Rash...she came home with both right hand wheels of car with it...real deep rash. I saw Red. I suggested rim protectors. "No more money on the car"

I took a walk. Talked to a Doctor friend as I was walking, asked about his model S ( 2014 ) and battery degredation, yes it was intentional Then I related my misery about the curb rash and he said...".Life is not perment, embrace it." While I am not of any particular religious belief system, I thought about what he said...and realized it is the only way for certain situations...clearly for the one I find myself in.
I wiil continue cleaning the car, inside and out, but for sanity sake, I will take his advice to heart.

And then there is the Blues Song..."It's cheaper to keep em"


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Depending on your wheels, a black Sharpie does an amazing job of covering up the rash for $3.99


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

sonoswen said:


> It may have happened.
> We have One car, Model 3. Had it about 2 months. Love it. My wife loves it.
> 
> Curb Rash...she came home with both right hand wheels of car with it...real deep rash. I saw Red. I suggested rim protectors. "No more money on the car"
> ...


Your car is only 2mo old. If you think curb rash is annoying, wait till you start hearing creaks and rattles while driving. It never was, nor will ever be, perfect.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Search online for Rim Repairs or Powder Coating Rims locally. You will be amazed how this can be fixed professionally for sub $100, worst case $150. It happens to most of us sooner or later. I had two done for $60 each. But not in the NW so can't recommend a local place for you.


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

Yeah, there is a place in Oregon to get rim repair. Had some , a little spot, on my 2017 Audi TTS. Sold it. Wasn't a deal breaker.

On our Model 3..not going to worry about it.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

I bought a paint s actually a Greg for a Prius I think but matches my 2018 aero wheels and that covered up curb rash quite nicely. You can tell it’s there if you look close but you don’t see it otherwise,


----------

